# How much would a german shepherd/rottweiler cost?



## cobhc (Mar 16, 2011)

The mother is a pure bred German Shepherd & The father is a German Shepherd cross Rottweiler... 

I was wondering if the pups would cost anything or should I just give them away to good homes for free... can someone answer my question soon.. and thank you... also is 8 weeks a good time to give them away???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

These are mixed breeds. You should charge a small rehoming fee and ask for references. A vet reference at the very least. 8 weeks is fine to send to a new home. IN many states, any less is illegal.


----------



## cobhc (Mar 16, 2011)

How much would be acceptable do you think?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Certainly 8 weeks, and as stated before, I wouldn't "pay" for a mixed breed dog any more than a rehoming fee and to cover deworming/shots.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Figure out how much they have cost you and divide by the number of pups and add a little for your troubles. It should be a good mix and they could be very good dogs. If you go to a pound in your area what do people pay? Around here it's upward of $300.


----------



## cobhc (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not to sure because it's a cross so.. not quite sure.. possibly more german shepherd now .. do you think???


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

A small rehoming fee would be around $25-50. If they don't have any shots or anything, then the lower end would be more appropriate. Don't give them away for free and make sure to get references. And please get the parents spayed and neutered ASAP.

I saw your other post about your 8 month old GSD- that couldn't possibly be the mother right?


----------



## cobhc (Mar 16, 2011)

No she belongs to me personally; they say it isn't all that great for them to have a liter when they are only a year old or first time in heat.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

cobhc said:


> No she belongs to me personally; they say it isn't all that great for them to have a liter when they are only a year old or first time in heat.


No definitely not good but a lot more goes into breeding dogs than age. I really hope you'll have these dogs fixed before they breed again.


----------



## cobhc (Mar 16, 2011)

no the male dog does not belong to me and yes the female gs is getting spayed....


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

cobhc said:


> no the male dog does not belong to me and yes the female gs is getting spayed....


Great!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have a mix breed. don't propagate.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

cobhc said:


> no the male dog does not belong to me and yes the female gs is getting spayed....


Get a quote for the spay then divide that by the number of pups. Use the money from the pups to spay mom and make sure there is no more oops pups.


----------



## cobhc (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyways.... cost or no cost????


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly, I would advertise a small fee so you don't get people with bad intention that just want free dogs. Carefully screen potential homes. Can't say I'd be comfortable "charging" for a mixed breed litter.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I would ask no more than $50 per puppy unless you spay them at your vet prior to finding them homes.
It irks me something awful to see "re home fee to cover the cost of spaying mom", maybe that's just me personally but wouldn't the correct time to spay mom be _before_ the litter was born?


----------



## cobhc (Mar 16, 2011)

I would have to agree.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If you have any control over it, find a vet who'll do pediatric alters and make the "adoption fee" or whatever, the cost of a spay/neuter. And then drop the puppy off yourself to the vet, whereupon the new owner picks it up after the surgery.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Are they going to be vaccinated? You could charge an adoption fee that covers the cost of the vaccinations or vacc and spay/neuter if you get them fixed. I have not had puppies but when I rescued a litter of feral kittens, I had an adoption fee which covered part of the cost of their vaccinations and spays.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't think asking $50 is out of line, as long as you call it a rehoming fee. I'd do as others suggested and call the local shelter and see what their adoption fees are. I know ours around here are $100 for puppies - no matter what breed or mix they are.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Raising a litter is not cheap....feeding them, worming them and a vet visit should all be added together and then divide your costs by number of pups....If someone cannot pay $100 minimum for pup, do you feel they will be able - or inclined! - to pay for decent food or vet care??? Regardless of whether they are cross bred or pure, they deserve, and I am sure you want them, to have good homes with caring people!!!

Lee


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Personally I would not pay for a mixed breed beyond a rehoming fee and reimbursement for vet/med/worming costs. I prefer to see the puppies go to their new home at ten weeks.

I agree that you might want to consult your local shelter to see what they might charge.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

EJQ said:


> Personally I would not pay for a mixed breed beyond a rehoming fee and reimbursement for vet/med/worming costs. I prefer to see the puppies go to their new home at ten weeks.
> 
> I agree that you might want to consult your local shelter to see what they might charge.


PS - It has been mentioned already. The fact that these puppies are a mixed breed does not in any way negate the fact that they need to be in a responsible and loving home - I would get references!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Raising a litter is not cheap....feeding them, worming them and a vet visit should all be added together and then divide your costs by number of pups....If someone cannot pay $100 minimum for pup, do you feel they will be able - or inclined! - to pay for decent food or vet care??? Regardless of whether they are cross bred or pure, they deserve, and I am sure you want them, to have good homes with caring people!!!
> 
> Lee


Agreed... Unfortunately this cross in particular will be quite attractive to the wrong type of dog owner.

Rehoming fees insure that the owner has atleast something invested in the dog. There are way too many dog fighting rings out there that want bait dogs. Rehoming fees protect the dog...


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

This may or may not be overkill and make it tougher finding good homes but why not:

1. have required vaccines done
2. spay/neuter 
3. require a rehoming fee covering the vet fees
4. have a copy of all med records for the new owners
5. require references and a home check

Possibly going as far as a second home check in the first 3 months along with first option of puppy if the new owners find they aren't able to take care of it for whatever reason. It would hopefully prevent another pup being turned over to AC or simply abandoned as so many are doing now.

I've never had to rehome pups so not sure if this could be done or not. I know I wouldn't have a problem with complying with those requirements and would welcome a visit later. If the breeding pairs owner of Woolf's had required something like this, I may not have Woolf now, but he wouldn't have the issues he does.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't agree that you should use what the shelter charges to base your fees on- unless you are doing what the shelter does and fully vetting them- worming, shots, etc. and getting them spayed/neutered. If you don't do any of this then the fee should be very minimal.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Twyla said:


> This may or may not be overkill and make it tougher finding good homes but why not:
> 
> 1. have required vaccines done
> 2. spay/neuter
> ...


I don't think it's overkill at all. I don't think it'll make it harder to find *good* homes. You won't have adopters coming out of the woodwork, but the ones that do will be good.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could contact a rescue and ask if they could do a courtesy post on petfinder. Ask to see a copy of their adoption contract and follow some of those guidelines. Good rescues will have the same requirements that Twyla posted above.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

You can charge $100 and you don't have to say what it is for other than the puppy.
1 puppy, $100 
If you like, you can charge $200 and offer to refund $100 upon proof of spay/neuter.
Make sure you interview for background, intentions and living conditions.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> You can charge $100 and you don't have to say what it is for other than the puppy.
> 1 puppy, $100
> If you like, you can charge $200 and offer to refund $100 upon proof of spay/neuter.
> Make sure you interview for background, intentions and living conditions.


 
Keep in mind that in many states you cannot sell a dog without a health clearance.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I don't agree that you should use what the shelter charges to base your fees on- unless you are doing what the shelter does and fully vetting them- worming, shots, etc. and getting them spayed/neutered. If you don't do any of this then the fee should be very minimal.


_"unless you are doing what the shelter does and fully vetting them- worming, shots, etc."_

No matter pure bred or mixed breed, if you bred them you should be feeding, vet checking, deworming, inoculating, grooming and caring for the puppies. Maybe the neutering/spaying could be the responsibility of the new owner. Therefore, I believe that the shelter is a good benchmark if you have no other source.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> You could contact a rescue and ask if they could do a courtesy post on petfinder. Ask to see a copy of their adoption contract and follow some of those guidelines. Good rescues will have the same requirements that Twyla posted above.


Good idea. Is it possible that a good rescue could help you place these puppies? You could donate the adoption fees you receive from the pups to the rescue for their efforts.

You want to make sure the puppies all end up in loving homes, and are there for life. I'm sure you don't want any of the puppies to end up in a shelter.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

EJQ said:


> _"unless you are doing what the shelter does and fully vetting them- worming, shots, etc."_
> 
> No matter pure bred or mixed breed, if you bred them you should be feeding, vet checking, deworming, inoculating, grooming and caring for the puppies. Maybe the neutering/spaying could be the responsibility of the new owner. Therefore, I believe that the shelter is a good benchmark if you have no other source.


To the OP: yes, you absolutely should do these things!

EJQ: Unfortunately what people should do and actually do aren't always one in the same, which is why I mentioned that. A lot of people were suggesting this fee method but I didn't see anyone ask if the pups were vetted or not.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> To the OP: yes, you absolutely should do these things!
> 
> EJQ: Unfortunately what people should do and actually do aren't always one in the same.....


You are soooo correct!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Not sure about a cost but please don't advertise these puppies for free. I honestly think that could attract the wrong people.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm proud of all these responses!!!


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Good idea. Is it possible that a good rescue could help you place these puppies? You could donate the adoption fees you receive from the pups to the rescue for their efforts.
> 
> You want to make sure the puppies all end up in loving homes, and are there for life. I'm sure you don't want any of the puppies to end up in a shelter.


 
I think this is a wonderful idea. Especially if you have not paid to vet/spay/neuter the puppies. That or use whatever is left from the vetting fee to donate to the rescue that helps you.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I think I honestly would not charge more than 50.00 for these puppies, hopefully that would include first vaccinations, any more is too much in my opinion, these are mixes. 

I just paid 37.50 2 weeks ago at a Shelter for a purebred Cairn Terrier, spayed, vaccinated and micro-chipped.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I wouldn't give them away for free. I think the contacting a rescue for help listing them or getting the word out is a good idea.

Doing it on your own, I would require a vet reference and I would check it out..I probably would ask for 50.00 and I think I would ask for an extra 100, to be returned when they show proof of spay/neuter IF your handing off a puppy to someone your not real sure of..If their vet reference checks out, I'd try to get atleast the cost of vac's/wormings IF you feel comfortable with whomever is getting one..


----------



## cobhc (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for the information. Very much appreciated.


----------

